
Self-driving delivery robots roll out in the U.K - Fjolsvith
http://www.newsweek.com/self-driving-robot-deliveries-london-starship-technologies-driverless-435414
======
sharemywin
Why aren't more companies looking into this? I'm thinking these couldn't cost
more than $1000-2500. Something like a MSkinect would be good enough not to
run into people and GPS could keep it out of traffic. If you charged $3 it
would still be better than the $10 for groceries. Stream video over cell phone
network for $1/hr.

------
mchahn
The example was 1.7 miles. That would be great for local merchants but not for
Amazon, etc.

P.S. I wonder how many will be stolen.

